# The Speedy Lumber Company:



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8nyrP8bclI


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Pretty cool stuff!


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

Old school awesome


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is just too cool.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I have seen this video before, this old mill puts out some lumber fast.

Paul


----------



## Anywhy30 (Dec 2, 2011)

That was a sight to see..


----------

